# Price of PCB's going nuts!!!



## silversaddle1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Did anyone see the new price list from IRT? You have to be kidding me????

For example: Have you ever seen gold edge memory at $20.50 a pound?

:G :G :G :G :G :G :G :G :G :G :G :G :G :G :G :G :G :G :G :G


----------



## anachronism (Apr 15, 2020)

Oh shut up.

You don't refine you just leach off what we do,


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 15, 2020)

You're right, I don't refine. Why bother?

And I don't have to leach of people like you, thank you very much.


----------



## niks neims (Apr 16, 2020)

silversaddle1 said:


> Did anyone see the new price list from IRT? You have to be kidding me????
> 
> For example: Have you ever seen gold edge memory at $20.50 a pound?



Yeah, that does bring a smile to my face 

Do you mind sharing where'd you saw that price, if it is avalible to general public? I assume you meant irtmn.com, but failed to find a price-list there....
Myself, for average "american" or "international" price level & dynamics I usually check boardsort.com (I also like their forum a lot), they are currently at 18.25 - still an increase, just not as much...
Interestingly, I haven't noticed similar increase in boards less rich in gold - motherboards for example, so it seems obvious this is due to gold finally rising to what looks like a 9 year high and hopefully more... So I'm stockpiling RAM, If my cash-flow and floor-space allows for it, I sold a few bigbags of Small Socket motherboards back in february, and so far I am glad that I did. But RAM - it is valuable & easy to store and it's value is >90% in gold, so I'll try to HODL until the paper-gold bubble finally burst 

Also - currently there are a lot of fiat money being printed all over the world - so prices increase, forced inflation is what it is....


On the flip side - due to slowing economy, prices for copper, aluminium and scrap iron are very low ;( locally copper wire fell from >1 eur/kg (december) to <0.7 eur/kg now, aluminium & steel hadn't yet recovered from trade war back in summer and plummeted once again... too bad I am sitting on about 5 bigbags of wire and about 10 tons of cases, , could be they'll keep me company till this mess is over and worldwide production starts up again ;/... OR I run out of space


----------



## butcher (Apr 16, 2020)

Maybe you can find a deal on eBay before they get wise and raise their price, Maybe not, they have the gold scrap overpriced so much.

Maybe those who bought memory off eBay in the past, can now recoup some of the money they lost buying gold at those prices, that is if they did not lose it trying to refine it before doing the work to learn how first...

I believe we will see some very drastic changes in paper money, stock, and gold or other commodities in the near future, but my crystal ball is just a little bit fuzzy The gold and other metal shine is so bright, from what I can see is that for those who hold some physical metals the future looks more clearer.


----------



## niks neims (Apr 16, 2020)

butcher said:


> I believe we will see some very drastic changes in paper money, stock, and gold or other commodities in the near future, but my crystal ball is just a little bit fuzzy The gold and other metal shine is so bright, from what I can see is that for those who hold some physical metals the future looks more clearer.



well said, totally agree, only thing better to buy up would be guns, toilet paper and buckwheat


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 16, 2020)

niks neims said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone see the new price list from IRT? You have to be kidding me????
> ...



They send out a price sheet every month. 

I know what you are saying about copper, steel, etc. We are getting hammered on those markets as well, and have been stockpiling as much as we can until prices return. The steel we just move anyway, as it piles up so fast we'd have a mountain of it in no time, and my wife would kill me for it if I did. :-0


----------



## butcher (Apr 16, 2020)

look at how the price of Rh jumped here recently, possibly a shortage of mined metal supply south Africa mining stikes, and hoarding by automakers making catalyst and fuel cell manufacturers and other new technologies...

It seems to me, china can easily set the market price, basically, control the price of the world's metals supply, or at least greatly affect the prices.


----------



## siperian scrapper (Apr 20, 2020)

I just bought intel 8080 mcs-80 system C boxed, never opened from year 1974, with intel director leter and original recipe for 50 euros!
Some people are in very deep trouble just now. They must sell everything they own. In some other/better days those components should be like 1000 euros or so.

I have over 50kg.s of gold memory in warehouse, but those i dont sale before i realy must do that.

Siperian Scrapper


----------



## Dr.xyz (Apr 20, 2020)

I have over 250 kgs of gold edge memory waiting for prices to go up. Sadly, prices in europe have moved very little.


----------



## johnny309 (May 1, 2020)

silversaddle1 said:


> You're right, I don't refine. Why bother?
> 
> And I don't have to leach of people like you, thank you very much.



That's good.....one shoot,one kill . I stand by the same opinion .


----------



## Jmk88 (May 2, 2020)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jon’s post.


----------

